# Just Got A6 - Turbo Problems! :)



## Triksterut (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey all,

Just got my A6 yesterday and I know the drivers side turbo is on its way out the door (at 116k miles I guess that's expected). Anyway, I do a lot of custom turbo work for BMW's and Toyota's but this is my first Audi. I called a nice gentleman over at G-Pop Shop about getting some rebuilt K03-K04 hybrid turbo's and he told me that for my car 2001 A6, that he won't touch the turbo's with a 10 foot pole because of the reliability issues with them.

So my question is, what can I easily bolt on there instead? What other part #'s or turbo's can I put on there without a lot of custom work (this is supposed to be quick simple daily driver). The current part numbers are 5303-970-0016D and 5303-970-0017D - which he referred to as the "Dreaded 16's and 17's" in the industry..makes me nervous LOL He also mentioned that there was a problem in this car with the way that Audi ran the oil coolant lines behind the engine and that it "cooks the oil" thus starving the passenger turbo occasionally. Is there an upgrade for this? Should just go get some line and some AN fittings and run my own? 

Also - I was going to do the work myself but after reading about it I've got to rip the engine out of the car? Not sure I want to do that yet but the local Audi shop gave me an $1800 USD quote on the phone ick!
Any recommendations would be much appreciated!









Jeremy
01 S6 2.7T M6
99 M3 Cabrio (Techno Violet, Boosted 6 ways to Sunday)
91 MR2 Turbo


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Just Got A6 - Turbo Problems!  (Triksterut)*

First of all the 2.7T is quick even bone stock, but if you really need more speed just fix the bad turbo and toss a chip in to kick you up to the neighboorhood of 300 hp. Also, your mechanic (I mean the G-Pop guy) sounds kinda biased to me or doesn't know poop about Audi's, there are plenty of people who have had no problems with their 2.7Ts, I think a second opinion would be a good idea.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Just Got A6 - Turbo Problems!  (Triksterut)*

To go hybrid turbos suggests you will be increasing boost and homebrewing the fueling / custom tuning the ECU... not something most folks would recommend for a simple daily driver.
The simple options are few... replace with factory bolt-on K03 turbo's or go with upsized RS4 K04's. With K04's, you'll need the larger intake piping kit.
ECS and Achtuning are on par for K04 kit pricing:
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...Turbo
http://shop.achtuning.com/inde...D=411
Note Achtuning's kit does not include gasket / stud hardware install kit, hence $50 less than ECS.
The pass side turbo oil line has been known to cook oil in line due to improper cooldown before engine shutdown. Proper warmup and cooldown along with quality synthetic oil & regular maintenance renders this a minimal concern. A strong recommendation is to heat wrap the stock pass turbo oil line when replacing turbo's.
Most turbo shops do not want to "rebuild" used K03's.
Seriously consider installing K04's when the stockies fail, also should gain ~20HP with no other changes.
The engine has to come out to replace turbo's and paying for someone else to do it is expensive... $1800 labor is not bad, some charge North of $2500.
You can do it yourself with proper planning and a bucket of patience... it's a long list of mostly simple tasks


----------



## Triksterut (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Just Got A6 - Turbo Problems!  (GLS-S4)*

Know a good place to source some used K03's?







Is there a FAQ for removing the engine on this? I also heard from somewhere that you have to remove the front of the car?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Just Got A6 - Turbo Problems!  (Triksterut)*

I'm not sure if there is such as thing as good used K03's








This motor pull info is for B5 S4 but still good reference for you:
http://homepage.mac.com/edyjun...p.htm
Most folks do remove the front end of the car to pull motor. You do not have to open AC which is a small savior.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Just Got A6 - Turbo Problems!  (Triksterut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triksterut* »_Know a good place to source some used K03's?







Is there a FAQ for removing the engine on this? I also heard from somewhere that you have to remove the front of the car?

Hey Triksterut
"Good used K03s"... I agree with GLS... These could be a gamble, and considering the amount of work to replace them a second time, I am not sure if it's one I will personally take. If you want to have a look though, some K03s pop up on eBay every now and then. There are also some rebuild kits around that you could rebuild your existing ones, but I am not sure how difficult it is to do, and do it properly, so you don't end up having to take the motor out again, if you know what I mean...
I found this a while ago, but I have not heard of anyone using factory rebuilt ones. Looks like they have and agent in NC.
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/C...s.pdf
Here are some part number docs:
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/C...s.pdf
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/C...i.pdf
Some companies listed in the Turbo section that does rebuilds and sells new K03s: http://www.VAGLinks.com
As far as the nose coming off... I believe most people do this as it makes it a lot easier to get the motor out. the AC lines are "swung out of the way, so they are not disconnected. Another method (one that my dealership used to do my A6) was to loosen the sub-frame and suspension and lower the whole sub-frame and motor out the bottom of the car. I believe you need a lift for this method though.
Hope that helps.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

